# iBook Won't Turn On



## mooreas (Sep 8, 2008)

I have an old iBook, from 2002, the smallest one you could buy that year. It's been fine, until I shut it down and unplugged it before a long weekend trip. Monday morning, I pushed the power button and got nothing. 

I've read similar postings, except mine does actually recognize the power cord (turned orange then green when fully charged) and the four green lights on the bottom turn on when I hit the 'battery charged' button. I've taken out the battery and put it back in several times - no luck. I've pressed every combination of keys + power button, no luck. Any ideas out there?

And when I say nothing happens when I push the power button, I mean nothing - no noise as if the hard drive is revving up or anything. 

Thanks!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Did you try resetting the PMU? Do this by pushing these 4 keys at once and then letting go, power-control-option-shift. Wait 5 seconds then push the power button. If that doesn't work, I'd also try it without the batter in it, and then without it plugged in the wall.

Now I ask this question because my iBook does fall under this category. How beat up this this thing. I got mine used, and I could tell that it's been take apart several times. The only way I can get my power button to work is by, very carefully, pushing the screen as far back as I can get it, and while applying slight presser to the screen I push the button as hard as I can. My problem is the the case wasn't put back together right, and the main board is not within reach of the power button, so by pushing the screen all the way back, it moves the board up just enough that the power button can make contact with the switch on the board and turn it on.

If that doesn't help either, it could be that it died, and needs a repair of some kind.


----------



## mooreas (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks so much for your suggestion. I'll try the four-button thing this evening. What's the PMU? 

This iBook is in really good condition, I bought it new in 2002 and have been obsessively careful with it ever since, so I'm really surprised that it just died on me, although that's what electronics do I suppose.

But having said that, I feel like there is something going on with the power switch - it's just not making contact. So I'm going to try your screen/power button trick as well. The fact that it's recognizing the battery and power cord makes me think the brain is still ok, but the power switch just isn't getting tripped. 

Thanks so much!


----------

